# goat with diarrhea after i gave it dewormer pllets



## luvmygoat (Jan 1, 2014)

I am new to the goat world and had a local farmer offer his boer goat and went to local co op bought some manna pro dewormer pellets and now they sem to have the runs was not sure if the de wormer would cause this. Hope someone could please help me and tell me what I need to do or what I can do I love these goats.Also forgot to mention that I also have a Nubian that I had before the boer came so kinda worried from what I read that my Nubian can get it also if it is worms


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Greenish poop is usally dietary..any change in diet can cause runs, over eating, wet hay/graze ect...
Dark brown to black can be worms...

Pellet wormers are not a good choice since you can not be sure each goat is getting what the need to do good...it is better to treat as needed and the targeted worm..
A fecal will tell you what yu are dealing with..if you can not have a fecal done then useing a broad spectrum wormer is best..Ivomec plus (1 cc per40# sub Q) or Valbazen ( 1 cc epr 10# orally) are both good choices
Valbazen should not be used on bred Does, it can cause abortion.

WHile the goats are runny, provide hay and graze but no grain..plenty of fresh water


----------



## luvmygoat (Jan 1, 2014)

thank you happybleats the Nubian is prego she is eating great still and the boer when given to us she looked bad the guy said he had almost lost her to worms and was a pitty/rescue case and is very boney so we were giving her goat treats,alfafaand goat feed so maybe I was just over feeding her. this morning she really didn't want grain and has been lightly eating hay.Also the boer has been gimping on her right back foot and concerned with founder thank you in advance for the awesome help


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she is refusing grain today, her rumen is upset, sounds like too many yummy things at once...Its alwasy best to introduce new foods slowly, especially with one so undernourished
keep hay/alfafa in front of her....Give pepto to sooth her tummy and dry her up...
C D antitoxin will help bind toxins and help her feel better
Check her temp (101.5-103-5 is normal range)
No grain until she is dry, then offer just a handful for a few days, then increase slowly
keep her hydrated....
Check her hoof for a splinter, or over growth, heat or swelling..
check her knees as well...any swelling, heat, are they bald or have hair on them?

For wormer..she being unbred would do well with valbazen , however if you canonly buy one wormer..get Ivomec plus..inject her first dose at 1 cc per 40#, be aware it stings and she may react to that....treat her 3 times 10 days apart then once again in 30 day...the restof her treatments canbe done orally if you choose 1 cc per 33#
The reason we dont do orally the first time in heavy loaded goats is for two reasons
Orally kil fast, causeing an over load of dead worms for thegoat to digest and can become toxic also the quick detatch from the intestinal walls leave tiny holes to bleed and she can bleed out...

best wishes


----------



## luvmygoat (Jan 1, 2014)

Could you tell me how much pepto to giver her please


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can give 20-30 cc ..most my goat love the taste..a few will suck it right out of the syringe...


----------



## luvmygoat (Jan 1, 2014)

Could you also advise me on what shots i need to give them too. I heard tetanus but what else, and where do I inject them also. I have give horses,cats,dogs and cows shots, but a goat is new to me lol! Is it ok to give shots to the prego goat or wait? How old do the kids have to be before u vaccinate them as well. Thank you so much for your help, because I am clueless


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The vaccine CD&T is what we give annually, it protects against both tetanus and enteriotoxemia. Pregnant does should have it in their last two months of pregnancy, so babies beneifit from it. We do kids at three months old and a booster 21-30 days 
This is the only vaccine i give.we do this SunQ . I like the area where the neck meets the body,


----------



## luvmygoat (Jan 1, 2014)

The prego nubian I think is going to birth within the next week, so should i wait till after she has the kid? The guy knew nothing about her or even how prego she was, but she is huge and her milk has filled in quickly like over the past 3days her bag has tripeled in size. It will take a week for the shots to get to me so should i wait for to have the kid?


----------



## luvmygoat (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm sorry if I'm driving you crazy lol but what size needle do you prefer


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use 20 guage for everything but the thick stuff. Use 18 g for the thick stuff.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You are not driving us crazy : ) we love questions...I would go a head and give it now... and yes. I agree with Karen 20 gauge works well with CD &T..


----------

